# Italien Bibione



## Reiti no.1 (11. April 2011)

Hallo,
am Samstag geht es für eine Woche nach Bibione. Um diese Jahreszeit werden noch nicht all zu viele Badegäste dort sein. Darf ich dort im Meer angeln ? Muss ich meinen Schein mitbringen. Darf ich Spinnfischen und ist es sinvoll? Haben bestimmte Fische Schonzeit oder Schonmaße ?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

Ich denke nicht das es an den Stränden in und um Bibione sinnvoll ist, vielleicht beim Leuchtturm hinten.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Reiti no.1 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

okay, also ich will dort ja nicht täglich viele Stunden angeln, sondern viellicht mal an 2- 3 Tagen für 1-2 Stunden probieren


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

Noch interessant wären vielleicht die vielen Kanäle, wies dort mit Lizenzen aussieht weiß ich leider nicht, müsstet du dich erkundigen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Andrej87 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

hi 
ich war letztes jahr in bibione und es gibt haufen karpfen welse und karausche brassen in kanäle.
Habe da bisschen geangelt aber ist schwarzangeln da bekommst du leider keine lizenz.
Wenn du möchtest zeige ich dir die beste plätze wo man da angeln kann ohne das du gesehen wirst.
Ps am meer rate ich dir nicht zu angeln da ist nicht viel zu fangen aber wenn du möchtest musst du zum leuchtturm gehen wo es richtung Lignano geht da am felsen hast du vieleicht noch glück. du brauchst für meer angeln keine lizenz.

gruß Andrej


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

Das ist natürlich sehr inteligent jemandem zu raten in einem fremden Land schwarz zu angeln wo man nicht mal weiß was das für Folgen hat.#q

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Reiti no.1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

Da ich dort keine Auto habe und keines ausleihen werde, kann ich nicht weit zu deisem Leuchtturm gehen, oder zu Seen. Meine Hütte ist nur 800m vom strand weg, da könnte ich jeden Abend mal hingehen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

Der Leuchtturm ist nen guten Kilometer weg, bin da früher öfter mal zu Fuß hingegangen. Ist kein Problem. Von Seen wurde noch gar nicht geredet, sondern von Kanälen, welche auch unmittelbar in der nähe sind 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Andrej87 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

ja ist schon klar das es ilegal ist aber ich meine wenn du richtig lust auf angel hast dann must du hin.
und ich kenne halt plätze da kommt keine drauf und da musst du schon stück laufen aber der fisch bestand ist da richtig gut.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

Vorallem weil das hier ja keiner lesen kann  Naja wenn mans nötig hat schwarz zu Fischen und deshalb seinen Schein aufs Spiel setzt....

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Reiti no.1 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

Wie hast du denn beim Leuchtturm geangelt, überlege gerade welche Angelsachen jetzt in den Koffer kommen


----------



## Andrej87 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

Ja wenn du meinst.
also ich gehe jedes mal dort und gab bis jetzt keine probleme.
Es gibt da auch ein angel laden vieleicht da mal nachfragen.


----------



## Andrej87 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

der angel laden ist auf der Corso del Sole wenn du lust hast frag da mal nach ob du lizens bekommst. ich habe z.b vor 3 jahre mal nachgefragt da gabs keine vieleicht haben die es schon.


----------



## laert (14. April 2011)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

Google macht's möglich:

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=51361


----------



## wowik22 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

Hallo andrej, kannst du mir bitte verraten/ erklären wo du immer angelst? Fahre bald nach bibione.


----------



## TheHecht (6. August 2013)

*AW: Italien Bibione*

An den Kanälen :m


----------

